

Thingler - real-time collaborative todos with Node.js & CouchDB - cloudhead
http://thingler.com

======
duck
So we can see this in action with multiple people:
<http://thingler.com/2bc64a49abc2d42d9bee2beb032c2a59>

~~~
makmanalp
Woohoo, exploding with XSS bugs.

~~~
jerf
Hmm, based on the fact that every recent Node.js demo I've seen recently
without exception has had pervasive XSS attacks, perhaps the Node.js community
should build themselves some safer HTML generation and handling libraries
stat, and crown them as "the way to do HTML".

Not that there's anything even remotely unique about Node.js on that front.

------
aymeric
Seeing people chatting using this thingler app, I realize I would love to
live-chat with people about the top Hacker News stories.

Basically, each top story would have its own chat room. In the landing page of
the app, I can see each room and the number of participants.

Later, I would love to be able to upvote pieces of chat so that people can
easily find relevant discussions in the chat.

~~~
petercooper
Can't speak for HN but chat, like video comments, seems to prove difficult for
many communities. Such features can be added but whether people use them or
they fall into non-stop trollery is anyone's guess.

#startups on irc.freenode.net is reasonably active though and would usually
appreciate a discussion on topics coming up on HN :-)

------
cloudhead
By the way, full source code available at:
<http://github.com/cloudhead/thingler>

------
detst
Isn't CouchDB fully capable of doing this by itself? Why add the Node.js
layer? (Genuine question)

~~~
cloudhead
Yes, but not well. I'm using a commit-style approach to synchronize clients,
so the document is never sent as a whole. I might be wrong, but I don't think
couch can do that on its own. Even so, it gives me an extra layer of control,
which I like. I considered making a CouchApp, but I didn't want to feel
restricted.

------
cb33
Looks good. Although, playing around with it, I found that sometimes it
randomly multiplied some of my items. Weird

~~~
cloudhead
Yea I can't figure that one out, it seems to be only on firefox.

~~~
long
It happened to me on Chrome.

~~~
maukdaddy
Safari (iPad) too

------
user24
very nice. I wrote a very similar app last year but sold the domain
(todomu.com) last week.

May I suggest base32 encoding the ID to produce a short url such as
thingler.com/a3d instead of that massive md5 hash?

~~~
cloudhead
Good idea, it's something I've been meaning to improve.

------
brapse
I love how people are using it for chat.

------
vanstee
Nice. I was actually working on a similar project for a minimal realtime chat.
Couch's new _changes api is pretty nifty for stuff like this.
([http://books.couchdb.org/relax/reference/change-
notification...](http://books.couchdb.org/relax/reference/change-
notifications))

------
delano
Good work. I love the minimalism.

------
xutopia
Whoa the refresh is really fast on it. This feels almost like a chat system.

------
aymeric
Would love to be able to:

1\. set my own url

2\. set a password

3\. create categories

Great job.

~~~
cloudhead
There's an easter egg which allows you to do #1 @:) - I'll let you figure it
out.

#2 is something I'm looking into!

#3, would tags have the same effect, or do you mean something else?

Thanks

~~~
aymeric
I was thinking of dividing categories. I could divide by projects or by team
members name. it would allow me to see what everybody is up to in one look.

~~~
cloudhead
Ah I'll think about that. I'm planning on having cookie-based history, with a
drop-down at the top, so you can switch between recent lists easily. But I
have yet to figure out how/if I'm going to have usernames and the like.

~~~
aymeric
Using the dividing categories, if people put their names as categories, you
could see each other's todolist without needing a username mechanism.

I am not a big fan of having to switch from one list to another. Tadalist does
that, and it makes the application useless.

Maybe you can simply allow to see several lists at the same time in the same
page. People would name their lists by projects or by people and they could
see it all in one page.

------
Jupe
I get blank screen in FF and nothing but a logo and some links in IE.

------
cnlwsu
missing some xss checking i see... seemed to have went down after a bunch of
people started playing on it

~~~
cloudhead
Yea, I really gotta look into that!

